# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة (الطريق)

## ابو عبد الرحمن احمد خطاب

*الطريق
**رمت الطريق فبات غير ممهدِ *** والنفس لا ترضي بغير السرمدي
والناس من حولي تهبّط همتي *** والأكثرون بغير هديٍ أقتدي
فلئن تِبعتُ النفسَ تُجمحُ خطوتي **** ولئن تبعتُ الناسَ أسقطُ من يدي
فابسط شراع الشعر ان هبِت صبا *** واخفض شراعك عند بحر معتدي
وانشد بحور الشعر تكرمة لها *** تعدو القصيد رواحها أو تغتدي
والشعر إحساس يهيج عبرة *** إنّ مس عند العاشقين المقصدي
فإذا ذممت فذا سلاحٌ صارمٌ *** وإذا مدحت فذا اللفظ الندي
وإذا فخرت فحسبُك الاهلٌ له *** وإذا حزنت فذا رثاءُ الفقّدي
ولقد عشقت الشّعر من شيخ له *** أثري القصيد بشعره المتوقدي
ولقوسه العذراء في نفسي هوي *** تردي ضعيف الشّعر عند المقتدي*

----------

